# Like cheese on your tossed salad?



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

Since I had some fontina left over from a recipe, I grated some on a simple tossed salad that consisted of, romaine and iceburg, lettuce; slivered onion, celery, bell pepper, black olives and fontina cheese, splash of Italian dressing.
Fontina is fast becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 20, 2006)

Love cheese on a tossed salad.

Parmesano Reggiano, shaved, nothing better.

But will add many other cheeses.

Feta, Swiss, cheddar, you name it.

Manchego gives a nice flavor.

Never has a tossed salad yet that was not improved by a bit of cheese.


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*You are right, aintdot*

I need to learn more about different cheeses. I didn't know anything about Parmesano Reggiano until the food channel. I haven't tried it yet, however. Contrary to my belief, I was told that when cheese developes mold, you're not safe in just trimming off the mold and using the rest. If that isn't correct, someone let me know. I just hate buying cheese and forgetting about it until it's too late. Cheese is more expensive than beef, for cryin' out loud


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

I like cheese on my salads but only cheddar,I am so plain


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

we lay canned pears on lettuce and then sprinkle with cheddar Kim.  You might like to try that.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Yep Cause I Love Peaches And Catalina Dressing And Bacon Bits,so I Bet I Would Love That!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

That sounds interesting. I have some peaches in the pantry.  I may just have to try that soon. Not tonight though... we're having liver and onions, I don't think those tastes would go good together.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> I need to learn more about different cheeses. I didn't know anything about Parmesano Reggiano until the food channel. I haven't tried it yet, however. Contrary to my belief, I was told that when cheese developes mold, you're not safe in just trimming off the mold and using the rest. If that isn't correct, someone let me know. I just hate buying cheese and forgetting about it until it's too late. Cheese is more expensive than beef, for cryin' out loud


 
Cheese is so yummy! I use it a lot. Another nice cheese for salads is medium gouda w/ caraway seed (in a light sweet vinegrette), goat cheese (with pine nuts and a raspberry vinegrette - so good!), or feta (with olives and other savory bits)  

As for your question about mold and cheese, this article might help you: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/food-and-nutrition/AN01024 Its from the mayoclinic, so I'd trust it.


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: moldy cheese..*

That's good to know. Thanks Grumblebee


----------



## Constance (Feb 20, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> we lay canned pears on lettuce and then sprinkle with cheddar Kim.  You might like to try that.



My Grandma Snarr used to do that, and I loved it! She usually stuffed the little hollow in the pear with cream cheese and nuts, but I didn't like that, so she made plain ones for me. 

By the way, you can send some of that liver and onions my way. I love the dish, but my husband can't stand it. He doesn't even want to smell it cooking. 
Did you make mashed potatoes with it?


----------



## QSis (Feb 20, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> Yep Cause I Love Peaches And Catalina Dressing And Bacon Bits,so I Bet I Would Love That!!!!!!


 
ooo that sounds good!  Canned peaches?

Lee


----------

